# wood for smoking



## graywolf36 (Mar 8, 2011)

Going to do some pruning of my fruit trees.  Is pomegranate and fig wood safe to use in smoking.

                                                           Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 8, 2011)

I have seen some folks using pomegranite but have not seen anyone using fig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

If it's seasoned, why not give it a try?


----------



## alblancher (Mar 9, 2011)

I know the fig fruit has a latex type sap that causes a skin irritation to some people.  Don't know what it would do to the taste of your food or your lungs if you inhale it.  If you are trimming before bud break you won't have a lot of sap in the wood so you may be ok.

Al


----------



## arnie (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm. If you are trimming before the Bud break do you default to Bush?

just asking


----------



## graywolf36 (Mar 9, 2011)

Talking about figs.  Just about all summer while I'm grilling I pick a few figs and put them on the grill.They are great, The ones that make it inside get a little cream cheese.


----------

